# is this a good antenna for UHF only reception?



## william04 (Jul 2, 2004)

i am looking for a good uhf only antenna..is the radio shack gold double bowtie antenna a good choice?? has anyone had any luck getting good reception and be able to lock onto a channel with no rolling or fading in and out on the channels??

heres the antenna i speak of

http://www.radioshack.com/product.a...name=CTLG_003_001_001_000&product_id=930-0998

incase that link doesnt work heres the info for it..

UHF Dual HDTV Indoor Antenna

$14.99 
Catalog #: 930-0998 
RSU #: 99300998

is this good for analog reception too?? cause thats what i am getting it for and maybe later when digital set top boxes come down i will get one of those when theyre in the 70 bucks range.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

I installed the Radio Shack model U-75R UHF antenna mounted to a 5 foot mast on a 3 foot tripod on the peak of my roof. I get 18 digital channels and all are in the 85-90 % range. I am 25 miles from the transmitters. It's not too big either. I am using 2 Radio Shack diplexers, sharing a single cable feed from the roof to the receiver.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You don't say what your location is, or how far you are from your UHF stations. You can try it and if it doesn't work, send it back for a refund, or have your local RS special order it, but first ask about their return policy on special order purchases.

Also, that antenna has a 300Ω flat lead which you will want to cut short and insert a 300Ω/75Ω transformer as close to the antenna as practical, with 75Ω RG-59 going from the transformer to your tv or sat receiver.

You may want to check out www.antennaweb.org for outdoor antenna recommendations.

Good luck. Report back to us on your results.


----------



## william04 (Jul 2, 2004)

sorry about that. according to antennaweb.org i live about 17 miles away from the towers when actually i live 32 miles from them i drove my car there ans counted the miles. theres tree every where also


----------



## branchbouncer (Aug 19, 2004)

Channel Master 4228 antenna is an excellent antenna,you won't be disappointed


----------



## nostar (Jun 22, 2003)

branchbouncer said:


> Channel Master 4228 antenna is an excellent antenna,you won't be disappointed


The Channel Master 4228 rules.

I found these two links helpful to find distance to the stations and a lot of other useful information.

http://www.2150.com/broadcast/
http://www.juggling.org/bin/un.cgi/map-find


----------



## nostar (Jun 22, 2003)

william04 said:


> i am looking for a good uhf only antenna


No vhf?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Here in NJ 62 miles from Philly they are all UHF... Not sure about the NYC channels 45 miles away....


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

I have the the 4228 and use it for DT stations, but I have also tested analog reception with the antenna. I was able to pick up all my VHF stations at 3,6,8, and 12. I also wanted to let you know from reviews of indoor antennas that this one of the best. Most people recomend the silver sensor or this antenna for the indoors.


----------

